

Startup executive summary for capital raising - bootload
http://www.pollenizer.com/?p=39

======
bootload
The template can be found here ~
[http://www.pollenizer.com/files/Pollenizer_Executive_Summary...](http://www.pollenizer.com/files/Pollenizer_Executive_Summary_Template_Nov08.doc)
(.doc, 125Kb) and there is some follow-up discussion here ~
[http://groups.google.com/group/silicon-beach-
australia/brows...](http://groups.google.com/group/silicon-beach-
australia/browse_thread/thread/d1e133692f5b1044?hl=en#)

